# Motorhome Tyres



## Le Foot (Jan 6, 2013)

Good evening all.
  Can any of you give your opinions on the best tyres around at the minute for our van, suppliers and price guide. 

Thanks,    Jackie


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 6, 2013)

I`ve been using these for years now and they take some beating :-

Tyre Shopper | Cheap Tyres Online with Price Promise Guarantee!

Pop your Registration or the size and load rating you want, pick your fitting station and away you go.

Don`t forget that if you " Wild " on grass a lot to make sure they have a decent tread pattern.


----------



## maingate (Jan 6, 2013)

The Michelin Agilis Camping tyre is much better on grass than the old Michelin XC was. A bit on the expensive side though.


----------



## ivecotrucker (Jan 10, 2013)

We've settled on Vanco - not the cheapest but nearly 50,000 miles on this set & still quite a few 000 miles wear left. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Le Foot (Jan 10, 2013)

I have got Continental Vanco's on at the minute, but suspect the MOT will throw up the need to change, or at least turn them round on the rim before we go to Spain. I was looking at the Continental Camper, and wondering what the difference is apart from a few quid extra per tyre. 
  I like the look of the Michelin Agilis, but they are very much dearer.do you guys think they are worth the extra?

Jackie


----------



## madbluemad (Jan 16, 2013)

***** said:


> I can also vouch for the New Michelin Agilis. They have much better grip than the old Michelin X camping C, and the side walls are not prone to cracking. The down side is, they are a softer compound and wear quicker.
> I have Continental on my present van and these up to now seem OK.
> When I replace, it will be one or the other.



I bought one Michilin Agilis camping tyre and it blew out on me whilst I was on the motorway, the load on the inner tyre was then too much and that one went also. I had only had the tyre for a few days.

Never again. I have a mixture of Hancook and Continental. The Hancook are a brilliant tyre.


----------



## Donsider (Jan 16, 2013)

*Tyres*

I have always had Michilin on my van since new (2004 )
Bought two Hancook tyres last month and saved myself about £80
They are 10 ply instead of 8 ply and feel just great on the road.
They are very popular in the states and Asia.


----------



## suedge (Jan 16, 2013)

Well Jackie, with all those options I would,nt know where to buy from:rolleyes2:


----------



## Sandie (Jul 27, 2013)

*"Camping car" tyres - what's the difference?*

I came across this thread when looking to see if anyone had already given advice on motorhome tyres. Mine have plenty of tread but are 10 years old, so I thought I ought to look at replacing them. I have a Chausson Welcome 50 - (small motorhome on a Fiat Ducato 23.td chassis). The current tyres are Michelin XC Camping tyres- 215/70R15C. 
The manual says that "camping car" tyres should be used. What's so special about these? Can't I use any tyres of the right size and loading capacity?
 Can anyone recommend a supplier in the Derby/Nottingham/Chesterfield area?
 Any advice gratefully received.

Sandie


----------



## frontslide (Jul 27, 2013)

Sandie said:


> I came across this thread when looking to see if anyone had already given advice on motorhome tyres. Mine have plenty of tread but are 10 years old, so I thought I ought to look at replacing them. I have a Chausson Welcome 50 - (small motorhome on a Fiat Ducato 23.td chassis). The current tyres are Michelin XC Camping tyres- 215/70R15C.
> The manual says that "camping car" tyres should be used. What's so special about these? Can't I use any tyres of the right size and loading capacity?
> Can anyone recommend a supplier in the Derby/Nottingham/Chesterfield area?
> Any advice gratefully received.
> ...


Call in at wrights good tyres at Denby for some advice not used them for campervan tyres but always find them helpful.


----------



## m30 (Jul 28, 2013)

a similar thread ran last week, have look through, it may put your mind at rest about camping car tyres

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-services-general/26828-motor-home-tyres.html

Stu


----------



## snowbirds (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi maingate,

Can't say I ever smoked one.






maingate said:


> The Michelin Agilis Camping tyre is much better on grass than the old Michelin XC was. A bit on the expensive side though.


----------



## Sandie (Aug 1, 2013)

m30 said:


> a similar thread ran last week, have look through, it may put your mind at rest about camping car tyres
> 
> http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-services-general/26828-motor-home-tyres.html
> 
> Stu




Thanks, Stu - I have read that thread through and there's plenty to be thinking about!

Sandie


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Sep 11, 2013)

*Cheap tyres from Asda*

I just changed my two front tyres from Michelin Agilis to Continental Vanco Camping for £279.58 from Asda and fitted in our local garage, excellent experience.
225/65/R16 112/110R
How it works; ; All on line; you select the exact tyres you want, select your nearest Asda partner dealer (2800 to chose from in the UK) select the date and time you want and confirm the order on line. Then got to your selected dealer who will do the necessary fitting, balancing, fit new valves etc and pay them direct, not Asda. Simples.

Driving home I felt a huge difference, smoother ride, lighter steering, so far I'm well pleased as well as saving money.


:drive::drive::drive:


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 11, 2013)

excuse my ignorance ,but i dident know they made special tyres for campevans/motorhomes ,i assume standard tires were fine for them after all your local delivery company manages to drive ok on mere van tires .i would think if you can buy special tyres its because the companies think motor homers will pay extra for an item no better than standard tires  ,my bedford ran on ordinary van tires same as common trannys ,and they lasted fine


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 11, 2013)

mandrake said:


> excuse my ignorance ,but i dident know they made special tyres for campevans/motorhomes ,i assume standard tires were fine for them after all your local delivery company manages to drive ok on mere van tires .i would think if you can buy special tyres its because the companies think motor homers will pay extra for an item no better than standard tires  ,my bedford ran on ordinary van tires same as common trannys ,and they lasted fine






The 3 main players in the Motorhome Camping Tyre game are Michelin, Continental and Pirelli.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=M...eid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#q=Michelin Agilis Camping


https://www.google.co.uk/#q=Continental+Vanco+Camper


https://www.google.co.uk/#q=pirelli+chrono+camper


The arguments will go on for ever with as many for them as against them.

The only thing for sure is that they are more expensive.

I personally use Commercial Tyres.


----------



## Byronic (Sep 11, 2013)

Make certain they change the valves and that they are correct for the tyre pressure. Optimum is to pay extra and have steel valves fitted.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments, all of which are valid and have been voiced throughout numerous reviews and opinions. I have spent some time reading reviews before deciding which tyre to choose.

The main reason for my post was that this was the first time I have heard of the Asda tyre partnership, and for me thwe whole package was a very pleasant shopping experience.

Just thought of sharing it with you.

:drive::drive::drive:


----------

